# leaving the horsey set.



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a bad crash sundday and fractured my pelvis in 3 places Decided i'm too fragile anymore to learn how to ride and drive. So the horses have a new home and we are selling our equipment so we can pursue quieter passions. thanks everyone for your advice and friendship. this will be my last post so you all drive on and have fun.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear that! Good luck in your healing process.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that. Hoping for a speedy recovery


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Oh, Lilly. I am so sorry this happened. I can only imagine how horrible it was for you to get rid of all your horses. I hope that you have a speedy recovery and are up and mobile soon.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to lilly*

as what taffy clayton said im sorry to hear what has happend.
and sadend that you have to give up your horses.
may you heal quickley and get on the mend asap.
please drop by once in a while ok as our thoughts are with you and your horses in times like thease.
hopefully chat soon.
michael.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Aw, Lilley, I am so sad to hear that ! I hope all heals well, and you can find a hobby that you love. We will miss you!

Nancy


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your fractures! Many prayers sent your way as you heal - in time, however, _do _send a note to us here at the forum because we care


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing frends.*



michaelvanessa said:


> as what taffy clayton said im sorry to hear what has happend.
> and sadend that you have to give up your horses.
> may you heal quickley and get on the mend asap.
> please drop by once in a while ok as our thoughts are with you and your horses in times like thease.
> ...


 although we probley will never meet each other as this forum draws people in there disaplins of equitation.
as a type of a comunaty we care for each other and that what makes forums like this live and breath.
lillly i know you had a bad axedent but i hope you keep your hand in horses.
and wish you a speedy recovery and deepest thoughts are with you at this time.
keep all the good times at hart with your horses and like i said please keep in touch ok as it shows how much people care i will say this you will be sorley mised.
take care from all the drivers and horse riders of the horse forum.
michael.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this!! 

I am not part of the driving forum, but don't give up hope just yet. I had a serious accident, and swore never to ride again. I wasn't allowed to ride for eight months, and started to get my itch back prior to getting the metal work removed.

I wish you the speediest recovery, and that you won't dismiss horses, of any sort, out of your future. Even if its a pasture puff  

Take care!!


----------

